# Critique these three bucks



## JohnJ (Feb 13, 2014)

These are triplets, they are just under 4 months old. They are fullbloods and the center one weighed around sixty pounds. The top one is a bit smaller and the bottom one is bigger. They all have good pigment. The first is 1*1' the second two are 2*2. Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.

#1




















#2




















#3




















Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm a pack goat breeder but, I like the first one the best. He just seems more balanced to me. Hopefully a meat breeder will come give you an answer.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Nice! Dam raised with creep feed? I agree that the first one is superior. (He also set up nicer for photos!) Will you be selling them for breeding or keeping any? I'm not in to showing but I think #1 is more what they refer to as "old style" whereas #2 & #3 are longer more "wether-style". There are a bunch of boer breeders on here have more showing experience and also more familiar with the Boer line styles - hopefully they'll chime in!


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm not a Boer person either, but I independently chose the first as well, on account of having the biggest, broadest frame to hang meat on, proportionately speaking.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

I chose #1 as well. I really like him...would love to have does that look like that!


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

I have to agree with the others, but if I were to rank them, I would rank them 1, 3, 2. The first definielty has the biggest frame, and most balanced and would show well. He has thickness the whole way through, and just shows off the best of the three to me. The third one I would give more width and frame to him. He has a very slim, feminine looking neck, which I don't like, as per the fact he is a buck. He also is very steep looking in his rump. The third isn't very attractive looking to me. He has muscle and frame to him, but he has a very narrow chest and butt, and I can't tell if it's his legs, or if it's the way he is just set up. They are all very nice bucks, and you have quite the three studs there. Being young, I think they will grow into themselves and prove to be beautiful bucks. Well done though! They look nice!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I too agree. I'm not good at pin pointing things out but 1 just catches my eye more. I know a lot of people like long and that's something they really look for but 1 is just so dang handsome to me


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm (Mar 20, 2014)

3 and 1are nicest. I'm a boer kinda person. I think 3 looks pretty nice but...he's not as big as 1.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

I agree that number 1 is the best but I like the head on the other 2 better than the first buck 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## JohnJ (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks for the comments everyone. The first one was bottle fed, he had a navel infection the first week of his life so that put him a bit behind. He turned out great for where he started. The other two were dam raised with a creep feeder. They definitely didn't want to cooperate for the pictures, so the pictures probably don't do them justice. Here is a better picture of the third one.






. We are planning on selling them, so we can get some more does. The does we have now are related to these three.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

From looks 1 is the best for a show but I really like 3. Nice buck kids.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

1 and 3 for sure. I really like 3's long neck, something that 1 lacks a bit. 1 is great in the stockiness department though.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Where are you located? We are going to be looking for a new boer buck soon.


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## JohnJ (Feb 13, 2014)

I live in victoria illinois. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

JohnJ said:


> I live in victoria illinois.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I wish you didn't live so far away we need a new buck too

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## JohnJ (Feb 13, 2014)

This is an older post, but I had to share these. We decided to keep these boys to show. Im very happy with how they are turning out.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Looking good


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Lookin real good


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

WOW, they look good!!!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Wow, very, very nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

